# good deal?



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

good deal? great deal/ ok deal? not so good deal?

55gallon tank
uv sterilizer
protein Skimmer 
Oceanic Sump
hang on back overflow box
stand
light/cover (regular aquarium light)
a couple assorted fish(triggers and damsels)

$200 used


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

IMO that a fairly good deal. apart from the assorted fish. no trigger (apart from an undy) will be comfortable in a 55g for life.
but otherwise its a pretty good deal. but make sure the protein skimmer and sump are in good working order.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Yes...in NJ it is.
I got a 55 with stand canopy and a 10 gal stand a python an AC 110 and a Fluval 304 for $300.00 1.5 yrs ago...I think I paid too much though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

whats a good price for everything not including the tank itself?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah for 200 dollars that's not a bad deal.


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

Good deal around my area.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

whats a good price without the 55g tank itself? just everything else


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

n3p said:


> whats a good price without the 55g tank itself? just everything else


What brand and wattage UV, what model skimmer, what size oceanic sump... all of those things come into play!

It could be a 25W Rainbow lifeguard UV worth 165$, or it could be generic... it could also be a several hundred dollar skimmer that isnt junk, or it could be a Seaclone 100....

You will have to provide more info, but i would say the tank/stand/sump setup is worth the 200$ investment...

Does it come with any rock?


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> whats a good price without the 55g tank itself? just everything else


What brand and wattage UV, what model skimmer, what size oceanic sump... all of those things come into play!

It could be a 25W Rainbow lifeguard UV worth 165$, or it could be generic... it could also be a several hundred dollar skimmer that isnt junk, or it could be a Seaclone 100....

You will have to provide more info, but i would say the tank/stand/sump setup is worth the 200$ investment...

Does it come with any rock?
[/quote]

Very true.. Skimmers range from 40-400$ for that size of a tank.
UV - you dont really need...IMO
Sump Range by size, theres a big diff 10gal sump to a 55 gal sump.

In the end of the ay, Its all about what you intend to do with the tank.

Keeping a crap load of sps along with a huge bio load - the 40$ skimmer is useless.
If the sump dosend fit your 400$ skimmer its useless.

But for 200$ i dont think you can loose
But good deal?- You wont know utill you find out more info

BTW you need the plumbing and the return pump, make shure u get that off the owner too


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

a 55 new in my lfs is roughly 99 bux W/O overflow.. and stands are always 80-130 pending on tank size. So the price is not bad at all if iy holds water and looks relatively scratch and nick free. I mean all the other stuff is a bonus, but like the others mentioned see what the filters and equipment are exactly and make sure they work well. because if the filters are all nice and expensive than you will most likely be ahead of the curve. If the filters are garbage, buy new, since than u will know tank is kosher... but dude craigslist I find larger tanks for that price a lot. example : 72 bowfront with stand 125$


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/for/1268671095.html see, check this link out.. in phila suburbs
55gallon, pro stand and canopy all for 100!!!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

WTF...
that looks identical to the picture of mine when I bought it off craigslist.
Thats a good find as long as its in good condition.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

im not looking for a tank, just the saltwater setup


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

n3p said:


> im not looking for a tank, just the saltwater setup


not to be a nay sayer,but a 55 gallon is a horrible dimension tank for salt water. Its only 12 inches deep. once you add rock, that doesnt leave much. 29 gallon or a 75 gallon would better me thinks. those tanks give better depth proportiona to the length and width of the tank imho.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/bfs/1250144951.html

good light for a tank? good deal? and whats a L7-15P plug, will it work in normal outlets?


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Whos are weird wattage.

I dont think they make Aquarium bulbs in that..

70watt, 150 watt, 250 watt, i think there is 400 watt.
Those bulbs you can find regularly...

Also im preety those light are SE (single ended) (MH)

DE(double endded is what most ppl use now a days.

Also, YOU dont need mh . Unless you are going to keep hard corals.

Just go T5HO... Its amazing on what they can do....2 2 bulb can grow most softies .. 4 bulb can grow anything... 6 bulb if you have $$


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

its 400watt


----------

